# 68 Parking Brake Cable



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a good photo of the rear parking brake cable installation on a 68 hardtop TH400 - I am struggling with how to get the guides installed correctly. No problem with the guide that hooks into the cross member but the other two???


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ask and ye shall receive! Hope this helps.


----------



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

*Photos*

Thanks! here is my interpretation of "View D" from the schematic. This makes the cable rub against the under side of the back seat foot well.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

68basketcase said:


> Thanks! here is my interpretation of "View D" from the schematic. This makes the cable rub against the under side of the back seat foot well.


Yep, I would say that looks right to me also. Personally, I don't think there is a problem with it rubbing on the foot well as I don't see any other way. I pulled the e-cables off my '68 Lemans and I am thinking they too scrubbed the floor pan as yours do.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, but maybe someone will get a notification that there is another inquiry. By the pics and descriptions here i know my '68 coupe cables are jabbywockered. In the second photo, where is the long "S" rod connected....bolted to tranny....hooked on the crossmember? Someone had hooked that rod up in place of the small s clip on the passenger side floorboard. Plus the cables are routed BELOW the exhaust pipes and i believe they are supposed to be between the floorpan and the pipes. All help appreciated.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, my bad. I meant the first photo.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wishihaditback said:


> Ok, my bad. I meant the first photo.


The *factory diagram* is pretty self explanitory as to how everything fits and is hooked up. The large cable hook is hooked to the crossmember as shown.

The cables willbe up against the floor and will rub, so that puts them between the floor and the exhaust pipes, ie, above them, not below them.

For $600 plus plane fare, you can fly me out to your place and I will hook them up for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Only $600? Deal!! Wait at home every day as you'll have to sign for the envelope. :laugh: I'm somewhat schematically challenged so the diagram didn't soak in, but after posting and running back and forth to the garage, crawling under the car several times, i finally fingered it out with the photos, and an Ames catalog which showed the "intermediate cable tension rod" and stated that it hooks to the passenger side of the transmission cross member. Shortly i'm going to de-jabbywocker the assembly altho i will need one new cable guide to complete. Thanks for your response and offer!


----------

